

When Sharing on Facebook Comes at a Cost - iProject
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/03/03/disruptions-when-sharing-on-facebook-comes-at-a-cost/

======
webwanderings
I am not a NYT author, I am an average Joe with comparatively very few
followers and follow. Here is what I did to see a vast difference between what
FB was showing me, versus what the reality was.

Create two Lists, add people you know in-person to one list and the unknowns
to the other list. Now, only watch these two lists instead of watching the
default newsfeed.

I guess you could also accomplish the above by adding everyone to a single
list and watch that list instead of the default newsfeed served by FB.

I was surprised to see so much difference between what FB's default newsfeed
is serving versus what people are actually doing on the Facebook.

------
webwanderings
> also possibly suppressing the ones I do not pay for.

No kidding!

